
New research links soybean oil to metabolic and neurological changes in mice - yasp
https://news.ucr.edu/articles/2020/01/17/americas-most-widely-consumed-oil-causes-genetic-changes-brain
======
notlukesky
It would have been good if they also had other oils in the study like olive
oil etc... it is still too early to tell and make accurate predictions
unfortunately... there are too many hoax studies like the Harvard fat study
sponsored by the sugar industry that we have to take all these “studies” with
a pinch of salt (pun intended).

“ The article draws on internal documents to show that an industry group
called the Sugar Research Foundation wanted to "refute" concerns about sugar's
possible role in heart disease. The SRF then sponsored research by Harvard
scientists that did just that. The result was published in the New England
Journal of Medicine in 1967, with no disclosure of the sugar industry
funding.”

[https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2016/09/13/493739074...](https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2016/09/13/493739074/50-years-ago-sugar-industry-quietly-paid-scientists-
to-point-blame-at-fat)

~~~
DangitBobby
It refers to a 2017 study where they examined soybean oil, olive oil, and
coconut oil. They also talk a bit about lard.

[https://ucrtoday.ucr.edu/49169](https://ucrtoday.ucr.edu/49169)

------
alexseman
It may help explain the soyboy epidemic happening all over the West.

------
tu7001
Well, not surprise at all.

